# Where to start..



## Chelseamarie_x (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm 23, been going on holiday to Turkey (Marmaris) since I was 3. 
I would love to work out there for a while to see if I could stay there.
I am a Healthcare Assistant (Level 3 Diploma Qualified) 
Where would I start, is it ideal? Opinions and advise needed. 
Thankyou.


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

Chelseamarie_x said:


> I'm 23, been going on holiday to Turkey (Marmaris) since I was 3.
> I would love to work out there for a while to see if I could stay there.
> I am a Healthcare Assistant (Level 3 Diploma Qualified)
> Where would I start, is it ideal? Opinions and advise needed.
> Thankyou.


The most important thing I have is ask you is do you speak Turkish?

If not, you will need to learn Turkish first if you want to stand a good chance of finding work in Turkey.


----------



## lisatr12 (Mar 13, 2017)

I agree, eventually you will need to learn Turkish


----------

